# Lattice time



## tisenberg

So it is time for me to get off my butt and put up the lattice around my shed. My question is recommendations on attaching. Around the top, it is easy, the bottom is the question.

I could go the lazy route and buy landscaping timbers, put a 12 inch spike through it and attach the lattice. I could just throw the timbers on the ground, but that just doesn't seem right. It's not like the lattice is going to move or take any load. I though about hammering in wood stakes... one at each end, and one in the middle and then attaching to it, but I think that is out. I keep ending back at landscaping timbers, with a spike to hold it in place.

So the question is, what should I attach the bottom part of the lattice too?

Shed 12 X 20

one side of shed is 2 inch off the ground going towards back which is 12 inches off the ground.

other side is 3 feet going to 4 feet.

Yup, really, yes, this is sitting on the side of a hill. Sounds worse than it actually is.


----------



## Tractorguy

*A suggestion...*

Try framing in the lower end with 2x4 (or 2x2), then connect that framework to the ground with stakes or spikes. The lattice would be connected to top and bottom frames. I did that many times back in my "Professional" days, and it seemed to work out pretty well....


----------



## jodyand

tisenberg
They sell a 2x2 with a groove in it made just for lattice. Frame the lattice with the XS and then connect it to the shed.
Jody:usa:


----------



## Argee

Speaking of lattice, I had a lattice salad for lunch today...:smiles: 

Tisenberg, Jody is telling you right, they make a slotted piece for that purpose. Not only that, it's plastic and comes in two colors, white or treated lumber green.


----------



## tisenberg

Yes, but I am talking about the piece that is going to be touching the ground. Probably do some size wood with spikes.


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by tisenberg_
> *Yes, but I am talking about the piece that is going to be touching the ground. Probably do some size wood with spikes.*


All the more reason to use plastic. Doesn't rot or absorb water and get soft. No honest waterbug would want to call it home.


----------



## jodyand

*tisenberg*

Looking at the pictures of your shed you couldn't run a 2x4 from post to post at ground level and nail or screw the lattice to the 2x4. Even though theirs nothing level about the ground:smiles: 
Jody:usa:


----------



## tisenberg

Nope, the 4 X 4's are set to far back.


----------



## jodyand

*Ok*

The only other thing i can think of is take the 2x2s that have the groove for lattice and drill holes though them. Then take some small re-bar or long nail and nail it to the ground to hold it. Then cut the lattice to the right angle and install it in the groove in the 2x2s and nail it up top.
Jody:usa:


----------



## jodyand

*Did you*

tisenberg
Did you get your lattice up or started putting it up yet:question: 
Jody


----------



## tisenberg

crap... someone remembered. Nope, found other things to take my attention. I really need to do it even more now that it is public that I am avoiding the project. Heck, I even went and bought a snow plow on Friday and put it together to avoid the lattice job

:wow:


----------



## Ingersoll444

Now if it is only about 1 foot at it's tallest, do you realy need to fasten it at the bottom?? I would think just the top would be fine. On my shed I was planning much the same thing. I was going to picture frame the lattice, and just fasten it at the top, and the sides where it met.


----------



## leolav

I would do it just like how Jodyand recommended. That is how we did our porches on our house and it really does dress it up quite a bit.


----------



## tisenberg

Still avoiding the lattice... it's raining

I think I will attach at the top and corners. I will probably do a lawn timber at the bottom on the highsides and nothing on the low side since it is less than a foot on the one side. My to-do list gets added to daily/weekly and the lattice keep dropping down in the list.

For instance, Thursday night. Disconnect and clear a room out to get ready for carpet on Friday. Saturday, completely take apart a couch and loveseat that are recliners (lazyboy... or should it be crappyboy) so the seats can be re-apolstered (sp?).

- got some painting to do. (or should I say avoid)
-need to put in the shower doors I bought two weeks ago.
- still need to move one of the junction stations for the sprinkler system.
- need to replace some bad parts on the grill
- mow.. mostly pickup leaves.
- blow the leaves out of the play area


----------



## leolav

I feel your pain! Sounds like a normal weekend at my house. Last weekend, I was planning on raking and reseeding the area of our lawn that was destroyed by the construction equipment when we built our addition. Instead, my brother in law outside Boston called me to help him figure out how to put together his "Piece of Crap" shed. Saturday morning we had that finished, but it pretty much shot the day. Sunday, I mowed the lawn and moved firewood as it was freezing out and my wife wanted a fire in both the fireplaces. 

Needless to say, nothing ever gets done that I want to gets done. I'm hoping I can get my workshop wired before christmas so I can get some woodworking in soon.


----------



## jodyand

tisenberg
You going to get that lattice up this weekend:smiles: Want to see pictures Monday with the lattice up :hello: 
Jody


----------



## tisenberg

Damn... I should delete this thread. You guys/gals are worst than my wife      

Okay. I can honetly say that I will *think* about it this weekend.


----------



## jodyand

> _Originally posted by tisenberg _
> *Damn... I should delete this thread. You guys/gals are worst than my wife
> 
> Okay. I can honetly say that I will *think* about it this weekend.    *




Dont* think* DO:hide: 
Jody


----------



## Adamr88

I would really like to see a picture because I would highly consider doing this on my shed.

ADma


----------



## tisenberg

Jody --> Hmmm, that sound interesting... I'll have to think about that. 

Sound like the discussion I had with my 9 year old last night helping her write a sentence for homework. I was trying to tell her to not use the word "it". I said...

"Don't use the word it, use the word for it that it is instead of it, that way people will now what it is." She got a good laugh out of that one and actually understood what I was saying


----------



## Argee

*Dont* think* DO 
Jody*

*YES PAPA*


----------



## tisenberg

Bought the landscaping timbers, took them down to the shed... there they sit. Ended up doing to many other things and didn't get around to installing them or the lattice. Always another day.

I ended up re-assembing the couch and love seat since re-apolstered seats came back. I also did 31 bags of leaves. Crud load of branches. I'm tired and it's dark and raining. Maybe *next* weekend.


----------



## jodyand

*Hey tisenberg have you*

tisenberg have you put your lattice up yet:smiles: I just had to bug you about it. Its been a while want to see the pictures.outta here 
Jody


----------



## Argee

*Re: Hey tisenberg have you*



> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *tisenberg have you put your lattice up yet:smiles: I just had to bug you about it. Its been a while want to see the pictures.outta here
> Jody *


 Five will get you ten that he says he has to wait until spring because of winter and all. :lmao:


----------



## jodyand

*Re: Re: Hey tisenberg have you*



> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Five will get you ten that he says he has to wait until spring because of winter and all. :lmao: *


Yea you are more then likely right i just wanted to remind him. :lmao: :lmao: 
Jody


----------



## tisenberg

The lawn timbers look so nice laying there under the ice and snow we got. I know, I know... excuses, excuses.


----------



## jodyand

> _Originally posted by tisenberg _
> *The lawn timbers look so nice laying there under the ice and snow we got. I know, I know... excuses, excuses. *


I just had to remind you huh :smiles: 
Jody


----------



## tisenberg

Ya, ya, ya... just like the wife. I'd tell you it was done, but then you would want pictures LOL


----------



## jodyand

*You better believe it*



> _Originally posted by tisenberg _
> *Ya, ya, ya... just like the wife. I'd tell you it was done, but then you would want pictures LOL *


I want to see pictures of it to see how it turned out:smiles: 
Jody


----------



## Argee

Me too on the pictures. What have you decided to use to attach the lattice on the bottom?


----------



## tisenberg

I'm just going to stape/nail it to the lawn timbers. Staple/nail it to the floor on the top. I am undecided if I will use the sloted pieces to join in the middle and corners.


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by tisenberg _
> *I'm just going to stape/nail it to the lawn timbers. Staple/nail it to the floor on the top. I am undecided if I will use the sloted pieces to join in the middle and corners. *


They'll keep them from going all snaky on you when they start to warp a little from the sun hittin' them.


----------



## slipshod

*Lattice*

Never cared for the stuff .I would just box it in with cement board.


----------



## Argee

*Re: Lattice*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *Never cared for the stuff .I would just box it in with cement board. *


 Lattice is good on salads.....Cement board would look kinda tacky around the bottom of a deck....:hand:


----------



## slipshod

*cement board*

Can be buried ,the exposed part takes paint real nice. I have seen some jobs finished real nice with it. If done right the skirting is not even noticed .people see the shed and don'y even focus on the skirt.


----------



## Argee

*Re: cement board*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *Can be buried ,the exposed part takes paint real nice. I have seen some jobs finished real nice with it. If done right the skirting is not even noticed .people see the shed and don'y even focus on the skirt. *


Good point.


----------



## jodyand

OK tisenberg its time for me to ask has it got warm enough to start yet Just a reminder from me to you
:lmao: 
Jody


----------



## Argee

HA HA HA HA.......You can't get out of this on Toba!!!!:lmao:


----------



## jodyand

I'm going to stay on him till i see pictures:furious: 
Jody


----------



## jodyand

OK tisenberg i found the right thread  Have you put your lattice up yet its not cold and its not snowing. I want to see pictures of your shed with the lattice up. Chop Chop lets get busy:lmao:


----------



## Chris

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA ---- Man, do we -all- love the fact that posts will never disappear from this forum? Watch out, Jody will hunt you down!!! 

:furious:


----------



## Spike

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHA ---- Man, do we -all- love the fact that posts will never disappear from this forum? Watch out, Jody will hunt you down!!!
> 
> :furious: *


Damn! This freaked me out. Before I even started reading, the second posters name jumped out at me!!! I thought....What the hell!! Then I saw the date. Man, got my heart a pumping. I'm surprised Hoguy hasn't surfaced he. This guy is equally as annoying.


----------



## tisenberg

OMG.... how do I delete this thread LOLL

I moved the pile of lawn timbers the other day *closer* to the shed, does that count as working on the lattic?

Here is my current excuse:

I am having the basement finished. There is a lot of work for me going on down there from wiring the phones and cable outlets to wiring the home theater and ceramic counter top in bar area. I've still have to nail down the design for the ceramic around the fireplace. OH... fired the painter and the new painter is re-doing nearly everything. Too much work going on inside to play out side.

Oh, come to find out, when I had the asphalt path put in, I had the contractor run PVC to the shed so I could do electricity down there. Well, go the eletrician doing the basement to put it in AND... the @%[email protected]#'ing PVC is all @%#$$'ed up. Now I have to fix that mess too.

Lattice... moving further and further down the list.


----------



## Argee

Hey everyone you have to admit that's a pretty good excuse....still an excuse....but well thought out.:lmao:


----------



## guest

i guess thats a valid excuse.. but you know jody will be asking the same thing in a week or so.. so in the words of barney fife 'no lolygaging...'


----------



## jodyand

> _Originally posted by tisenberg _
> *
> Lattice... moving further and further down the list. *


You wrote this wrong it should read Lattice... moving further and further up the list.


----------



## tisenberg

Why up? I now have to fix the PVC wiring conduit before putting up the lattice. I have more things at the top of the list.

Not sure which is getting longer, my list of to-do's or my excuses LOLL


----------



## Chris

My guess your excuses... HAHAHA

LOLL


----------



## Argee

C'mon Toba....bite the bullet and do the lattice..you know you want to get it out of your hair...and to get everyone here at TF.com off your ass...:lmao:


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *C'mon Toba....bite the bullet and do the lattice..you know you want to get it out of your hair...and to get everyone here at TF.com off your ass...:lmao: *


Don't do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!

If they stop busting on you Toba, they will start hounding me about all of MY unfinished projects. So you just keep that stuff off.


----------



## jodyand

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Don't do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> If they stop busting on you Toba, they will start hounding me about all of MY unfinished projects. So you just keep that stuff off.   *


Thanks for the reminder Paul:thumbsup:


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Thanks for the reminder Paul:thumbsup: *


I believe the can of worms has been opened.


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *I believe the can of worms has been opened. *



BIG TIME!!!  


Hey thats OK. Gess we all need a kick in the ass once in a wile.


----------



## jodyand

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *BIG TIME!!!
> 
> 
> Hey thats OK. Gess we all need a kick in the ass once in a wile. *


Yea Paul i thought you would get a kick out of it:furious: :lmao:


----------



## balmoralboy

*Lattice*

Hi,

Around here we use what are called deck spikes - they are a fabricated metal spike with a holder for a 4x4 on the top. It runs the 4x4 vertically as a post. Then you use 2x4's as the horizontals to make a 4' x 8' frame and a lengthwise split 1x3 as an inner frame to attach the lattice to.

In Hurricane Juan I lost all my lattice in the wind, so this year I am putting a vertical piece of 1x4 in the center to split the panel into 4'x 4' sections. So far....so good 

One thing is you need to nail or staple the edge of the lattice to the inner frame - otherwise there's not much holding the sheet of lattice.

Let me know if you need a picture.

Jim


----------



## tisenberg

Still moving stuff from the garage to the basement. Was up until 3:00am last night playing with wiring the electronics. Going to be looking out the window at the lattice stuff for a while, guess I have to put up with the bashing LOLL


----------



## jodyand

OK Toba its been almost a month are you going to do anything with this this weekend.


----------



## tisenberg

:smoking:


----------



## memmurphy

> _Originally posted by tisenberg _
> *:smoking: *


No, no smoke breaks allowed till you get your projects done. :furious: 

I quit verbalizing my list of projects even to my family members. Just too stressful worrying about what is not getting done. Being single has it's advantages, no one to remind me when I force myself to forget. :lmao: 


Mark


----------



## memmurphy

I just noticed this thread had 480 views at the time of this posting. We could assume that there is a minimum 100 folks waiting to see your finished product.

No pressure of course Toba.  

Mark


----------



## jodyand

> _Originally posted by memmurphy _
> *I just noticed this thread had 480 views at the time of this posting. We could assume that there is a minimum 100 folks waiting to see your finished product.
> 
> No pressure of course Toba.
> 
> Mark *


Yea no pressure Toba:furious:


----------



## tisenberg

crap... guess what I didn't get around to this weekend 

I did however install some hardwood stairs, mowed the lawn, hung an attic ladder, painted some trim... oh, and I moved the lawn timbers that I am going to use for some lattice... they keep getting in the way. I'm really gettting tired of moving those things around the shed. :furious:


----------



## jodyand

> _Originally posted by tisenberg _
> *
> oh, and I moved the lawn timbers that I am going to use for some lattice... they keep getting in the way. I'm really gettting tired of moving those things around the shed. :furious: *


You know if you move them where they need to be and put the lattice on it you wont have to keep moving them.:lmao:


----------



## tisenberg

Now my next problem... I'm helping my dad put in the footers from his shed. Just got back. I have this feeling that I will be building his shed and putting lattice on his before mine... GEEEEZZZZ :furious:


----------



## jodyand

Hey toba summer over have you put it up YET:lmao:


----------



## memmurphy

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Hey toba summer over have you put it up YET:lmao: *


I would now estimate over 300 people are waiting the see the finished product.

Again, no pressure Toba.  

Mark


----------



## jodyand

toba you know i just have to ask Is it up yettttttttt:lmao:


----------



## Ingersoll444

OMG Jody. I saw the "lattice time" thred on my serch screen, and then glanced over and saw "Jodyand" as the last poster, and started cracking up!!:furious: Dog's looking at me like I am crazy!! 


his thred HAS to go down in the TF history books!!


----------



## tisenberg

4 damn pages of "When". Still avoiding it. Been doing other stuff as usual. OMG, at this rate I'll probably sell my house before I do it.

The lawn timbers are still laying on the ground 5 feet from the shed LOLL.


----------



## balmoralboy

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *OMG Jody. I saw the "lattice time" thred on my serch screen, and then glanced over and saw "Jodyand" as the last poster, and started cracking up!!:furious: Dog's looking at me like I am crazy!!
> 
> 
> his thred HAS to go down in the TF history books!! *


My reaction when the email came in. Reminds me I've got some lattice work to do, too.


----------



## tisenberg

> _Originally posted by balmoralboy _
> *My reaction when the email came in. Reminds me I've got some lattice work to do, too. *


Uh Oh, now you've done it, there going to pound you over and over until you get it done


----------



## balmoralboy

> _Originally posted by tisenberg _
> *Uh Oh, now you've done it, there going to pound you over and over until you get it done  *


Sounds like you need a break! My delete button works well!


----------



## bontai Joe

I saw the thread pop up and thought to myself, "Ah HAH! He got it done!" But I fully understand how things on the list get constantly shuffled with family obligations popping up as they do.


----------



## balmoralboy

*Does this count as hog-piling???*



> _Originally posted by tisenberg _
> *Uh Oh, now you've done it, there going to pound you over and over until you get it done  *




<IMG SRC=http://www.balmoralmotel.ca/350/Lattice0004.jpg> 

It's Done, toba!!!

<IMG SRC=http://www.balmoralmotel.ca/350/Lattice0002.jpg>


----------



## memmurphy

Jim, 
You don't mess about. Nice job! Maybe you could stop by Toba's place on your winter vacation.  

Toba, 
I now estimate 500 people are waiting to see your finished product. As always, no pressure. :lmao: 

Mark


----------



## jodyand

Looks nice Jim:thumbsup: See toba thats how its done:lmao:


----------



## tisenberg

$&*#@!!!


----------



## balmoralboy

Hi toba,

Shall I stop in on my way South? I'll be passing through in January.


----------



## tisenberg

Lawn timbers for framing are sitting out there waiting for you


----------



## jodyand

OK toba its that time again:lmao: Have you done it yet:furious:


----------



## balmoralboy

Jody,

you'll be pleased yo know I was out yesterday and fixed up the other side of that lattice section in the pictures. On Sunday night it blew out. I had to knock off the ice to fit the piece back in, but it's done again!


----------



## jodyand

Well at least somebody working on lattice:lmao: Ice you have ice alreadymg: I'm still looking for cold weather


----------



## CatDaddy

Jeez Jody, it got all the way down to 50 the other night. 
What more do you want?
:globesnow 

-=A=-


----------



## memmurphy

> _Originally posted by CatDaddy _
> *Jeez Jody, it got all the way down to 50 the other night.
> What more do you want?
> :globesnow
> 
> -=A=- *


50? I bet Simplejohn's house is colder inside than that by now.  

Mark


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by memmurphy _
> *50? I bet Simplejohn's house is colder inside than that by now.
> 
> Mark *


59deg inside at upstate NY this morning. BURRRRRR Outside its pretty warm. Mid to upper thirtys


----------



## guest

> _Originally posted by memmurphy _
> *50? I bet Simplejohn's house is colder inside than that by now.
> 
> Mark *


hey i was forced to put the heat on yesterday.. it was 13 in the morning.. my house never really gets below 58-59 in the daytime.. at night my woman is home and she makes me turn the heat on.. what can i say.. im a cheap bastard..


----------



## bontai Joe

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *OK toba its that time again:lmao: Have you done it yet:furious: *


Ahhhhh... yeah... I ahhh stopped by and help him finish it up, yeah... that's what I did. My ahhh... girfriend... ahhh... Brit... Ashl... Morgan Fairchild helped out too. Yeah! Morgan is quite the carpenter! So there is no need to bother Toba anymore about his lattice because it is all done.


----------



## jodyand

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *Ahhhhh... yeah... I ahhh stopped by and help him finish it up, yeah... that's what I did. My ahhh... girfriend... ahhh... Brit... Ashl... Morgan Fairchild helped out too. Yeah! Morgan is quite the carpenter! So there is no need to bother Toba anymore about his lattice because it is all done. *


Not untill i see the pictures:lmao:


----------



## balmoralboy

*Bad News!!!!*

On the way out the driveway I noticed that the storm on Monday has totally destroyed my lattice work. One vertical is left standing!!

Unfortunately, I just had time to get to Truro to the bank before they closed, so all I did was finish knocking it down. So now it's covered completely with a three foot snowdrift.

I guess it'll still be waiting for me when I get back.....


----------



## memmurphy

*Re: Bad News!!!!*



> _Originally posted by balmoralboy _
> *On the way out the driveway I noticed that the storm on Monday has totally destroyed my lattice work. One vertical is left standing!!
> 
> Unfortunately, I just had time to get to Truro to the bank before they closed, so all I did was finish knocking it down. So now it's covered completely with a three foot snowdrift.
> 
> I guess it'll still be waiting for me when I get back..... *


You should give the contractor who built it a piece of your mind! :winky: :lmao: 

Mark


----------



## Argee

*Re: Bad News!!!!*



> _Originally posted by balmoralboy _
> *On the way out the driveway I noticed that the storm on Monday has totally destroyed my lattice work. One vertical is left standing!!
> 
> Unfortunately, I just had time to get to Truro to the bank before they closed, so all I did was finish knocking it down. So now it's covered completely with a three foot snowdrift.
> 
> I guess it'll still be waiting for me when I get back..... *


PM tisenberg....he has a lot of experience with lattice:furious: :furious:


----------



## tisenberg

*Re: Re: Bad News!!!!*



> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *PM tisenberg....he has a lot of experience with lattice:furious: :furious: *


BITE ME!!!!


----------



## balmoralboy

*Re: Re: Bad News!!!!*



> _Originally posted by memmurphy _
> *You should give the contractor who built it a piece of your mind! :winky: :lmao:
> 
> Mark *


 Which half shall I give me?


----------



## memmurphy

*Re: Re: Re: Bad News!!!!*



> _Originally posted by balmoralboy _
> *Which half shall I give me? *


:furious: 

The half that always says "Crap! I knew I should of...." :lmao: 

Happy New Year Jim! 

Mark


----------



## Ingersoll444

*Re: Re: Re: Bad News!!!!*



> _Originally posted by tisenberg _
> *BITE ME!!!!    *


:furious: :furious: :furious: 


Bet you CRINGED when you saw this thred pop up on your screen didn't you?


----------



## tisenberg

OMG, instant cringe/smirk.

LMAO


----------



## bontai Joe

Tisenberg,
They don't believe I came over with my girlfriend Ashl.... ahh....Britn.... ahh........ Morgan Fairchild and helped you finish up that little job.


----------



## Michael

The thread from Heck,  That refuses to die off.:furious: :skull: This has never died and poor Tisenberg still cannot live it down. :halloween :bull:


----------

